# Acoustic + Gain = Friggin Awesome!



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEu0Aa5cZW0


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEu0Aa5cZW0


Nice, thanks for the link.

As usual comments on YouTube are a source of amusement (and disgust).

"He's totally covering SRV!"

<sigh>


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

That guy scares the crap out of me! There are a lot of great players out there..It is quite humbling.


----------



## Blewbyou (Jan 17, 2007)

That is something I never would have thought of doing with an acoustic totally amazing


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I remember seeing this about six months ago. Let me check,... Yep, I saved the link. :food-smiley-004:


----------

